# Wayne Simanovich



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

He's been running a full page color ad in the Cowboys and Indians magazine for some time. it's a very good looking commercial, and I would expect it is not inexpensive. I'm not buying. I just spotted the commercial and was curious.


Powell


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Anybody? 

Powell


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Google him - there are a couple of interviews available. He went from Rottweilers to German Shepherds, and, from what I can tell, has been quite successful in Schutzhund with the dogs that he has. 

I am not sure how SchH translates over to providing "completely trained protection dogs" for families, as I see a big difference in personal protection and the sport of Schutzhund, but it looks good on paper. There's no question that he does compete and do well with his dogs in Schutzhund, nor that people are buying dogs from him for a good amount of money.


----------

